# Any Idea What These Are?



## pythonwill (Mar 28, 2016)

I recently got a lathe and a small mill from my dad a,d he called today and said that he had some more things for it. well I went and got them and I have no clue what they are. here are some pics








And here is the second, I know it has a parting tool on it but is it for the lathe or the mill???


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 28, 2016)

5c collet indexer and what appears to be a parting attachment for a lathe


----------



## chips&more (Mar 28, 2016)

They are not for a lathe. The first is an index head, more for a mill or maybe on a universal grinder, or maybe? The second looks like a grinding attachment for a universal grinder…Dave.


----------



## seasicksteve (Mar 28, 2016)

CH I think you are correct looks to be a universal grinding fixture with a parting tool bolted in it


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 29, 2016)

The indexer should have a threaded collar on the front that comes off to mount a small lathe chuck to it. It looks like it does. It would be that knurled collar.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 29, 2016)

The first photo I see is taper attachment, agree on the following.


----------



## astroracer (Mar 29, 2016)

Your Dad doesn't know what they are? Did you ask him?
Mark


----------



## TommyD (Mar 29, 2016)

I tend to agree with the above.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 29, 2016)

I like those indexers. Have wished I had one a few times.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 29, 2016)

INDEXERS ARE GREAT TO HAVE..HOPEFULLY YOU CAN SAVE IT


----------



## pythonwill (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, My dad said it was an indexer but he wasnt sure how to use it. he got it in a garage sale package.
I dont know where the taper attachment picture came from, its on my lathe and I know what it is but  I tried to delete it but it wouldnt let me.


----------



## ARKnack (Mar 31, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> The indexer should have a threaded collar on the front that comes off to mount a small lathe chuck to it. It looks like it does. It would be that knurled collar.



Actually, isn't that a quick change collet holder on the indexer? It looks like it was setup for a specific task in the horizontal mode.


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 31, 2016)

The lever opens and closes the collet. There are screws in the back that get backed out at the places to index to. The knurled ring in the front is to protect the threads for adding a lathe chuck or face plate.
I have used these many times through the years. They work great for multiple parts because you can put a collet stop in the collet to set where the parts stops.


----------



## Nevadaed (Apr 21, 2016)

Will post more when I figure out a few more of the technicalities.     N


----------

